# Entwürfe zur Bergwerk 'Clan' Page



## carloz (27. September 2004)

Moin,

also ich hab es versprochen und ich fang jetzt einfach mal an.
Hier mein erster Versuch. Habt Mitleid, denn es ist Montag.
Grundsatzfrage natürlich: Hintergrund, weiß, oder schwarz, oder was ? Hab einfach mal das blau genommen. 
Wie gesagt: Alle Kritikpunkte und Verbesserungsvorschläge einzeln aufführen und nach Möglichkeit Ideen mit einbringen.

http://www.bildertown.de/bw/

greetZ
CarloZ

P.S.: Hab das nun mit links gem8, da kann man zw. den designs navigieren. 2 sind bisher online.


----------



## Fettkloß (27. September 2004)

@ carloz - einfach ein traum deine entwürfe   

der erste ist für mich bis jetzt der beste . - kann man die schriftart nicht so machen wie die von bergwerk ? oder findeste das zu abgeschaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (27. September 2004)

@fettkloß: Kann man, wenn man sie hätte  Aber meiner Meinung nach wäre das dann ja ne quasi-Kopie. Find ich mal...
ich mach moin die 2. Runde. Mal was ganz anderes  Einfach mal ins blaue rein. So lang sich keiner beschwert 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## muzipok (27. September 2004)

Hi,

ehrlich gesagt, find ich diese blaue Farbe etwas schrecklick.
Ein Design in weiß/schwarz würd ich besser finde. Aber das ist halt Geschmacksfrage.
Ein eigenes Forum dort zu hosten find ich (Threadübergreifend) nicht so toll. Aber ich denke mal, die Navi Buttons sind nur als Anregung zu verstehen und nicht als Fixum, oder?

Beim Design fehlt mir ein wenig der Bezug zu Bergwerk. Denn ausser dem Logo findet sich kein Hinweis, mit wem die Seite was zu tun hat.
Ein gif mit Radfahrern als Hintergrund für die Bergwerk Union oder Berge im Hintergrund des Hauptbereichs würden das ganze besser unterstützen.

bye
Alex


----------



## muzipok (27. September 2004)

zum Beispiel so:







Ist von einem Ebay Link, der gerade sein bergwerk Mercury verkauft.
Wenn man nun die hintergrundbilder durchsichtiger (opaque) macht, würd das einen schönen Hintergrund ergeben.
Natürlich würden wir da etwas neutralere und neuere Bauteile benutzen.

Was meint ihr?

Alex


----------



## Brägel (27. September 2004)

waschen, bügeln    gar net blöd. das is ausbaufähig. vielleicht kann man auch die buttons als waschzettel machen (bügel mit drei punkten drin ist freeride mit 2 tour und mit einem race oder was  ) MTB-Bilder als Hintergrund fänd ich viel zu gewohnt - no show und einfach   also von mir spinn ma weiter an den Zettel rum oder noch was ganz neues.

gruß
Brägel

mit bügeleisen in schwarz beige

bergwerkler als dampfbügler


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. September 2004)

Opaque oder opak (zu deutsch) heißt aber undurchsichtig.


----------



## Brägel (27. September 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Opaque oder opak (zu deutsch) heißt aber undurchsichtig.



hab ich mir auch gedacht. vielleicht handelt es sich um so eine art rechts/links schwäche und es soll transluzent heißen


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. September 2004)

Es gab im 'geputzten Fred' einige schöne Panoramabilder, Brägel hatte selber eines eingestellt. Ich persönlich finde dezent zurückgedrehte Panoramabilder mit Tiefgang immer wieder beruhigend. 
Wenn man mit einem Bildbearbeiter mehrere dieser Bilder fließend ineinander übergehen läßt, sie dann in Grauwerte bzw. in die Entsprechungen der 'BW Teamfarben' umrechnet und mit maximal 8 Bit Farbtiefe abspeichert, hat man nicht nur ein ansprechendes Bild, sondern auch noch etwas gegen die immens langen Ladezeiten getan ...


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. September 2004)

A propos 'Clan-Page': Hat das etwas mit dem Kindergartenscheiß 'Counter-Strike' oder ähnlichem zu tun?


----------



## Endurance (27. September 2004)

@Eisenfaust:
Du bist immer so herrlich negativ drauf ...

Yepp, auf kurze Ladenzeiten lege ich auch viel wert (ISDN no DSL) und ein wenig Bikehintergrund (was originelles - nichts leichter als das - mir fällt bloß nichst ein?) fänd ich auch gut. Hintergrundbild und Ladezeit widerspricht sich zwar etwas aber wenn man Eisenfausts Anregung verfolgt sollte das OK sein.

Ansonsten finde ich Vorschlag 1 am besten auch wenn der (Kohle?)Dreck ganz gut zur Union passt.

Ach ja und  bitte, bitte KEINE festen Auflösungen - THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (27. September 2004)

@Eisenfaust: Ich nehme an du hast die '...' um das Wort Clan gesehn ? War nur Spaß - keine Angst. Mag die auch ned. 

Also das mit den Waschzetteln das war halt meine erste ID. Hab aber noch keine Assoziation dazu gefunden. Da bedarf es schon einem Brägel   

Hört sich alles gut an. Ich mach die Woche einfach mal.
Das mit dem HG ist natürlich so ne Sache. Was nehm ich ?
Die Parts kann ich mit der Digicam auch machen usw. Aber interessanter wäre ein Screenshot des Rahmens , wie er im CAD Proggi ausschaut ! Noch geiler wäre so ne Art Handzeichnung. Wisst ihr ? So gekritzel halt von nem Rahmenbauer. Ruhig dreggitsch ! Also so richtig urig, dreckig...nature halt. Was weiß ich 

Übrigens: 'unser' Anthony ist aber doch nicht etwa der Anthony aus *Hire or Fire* da mit dem Holländischen Komiker da ?
Der m8 auch was mit Merch 

also dann geh ich ma ins Bett, dass ich moin fit 4 BERGWERK-UNION // BERGWERKLER page bin... <dream><b>SexyLady</b></dream>   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. September 2004)

Jaaa ... negativ ... negativ ist guuut (und die Stimme ist ganz, ganz tief und hat ein diabolisches Vibrieren ...).

Handzeichnung: Irgendwoher kenne ich sowas. Ich glaube, da geht das Bild eines Radrennfahrers in eine Skizzenzeichnung über. Ich weiß nicht, die Zeiten, wo ich bei den süßen Kunststudentinnen der hiesigen FH herumstreunte, sind vorbei. Die Damen (oder Herren) würden sicher sowas gerne machen - bei angemessener Gegenleistung, also einen männlichen Akt zeichnen  Wer stellt sich zur Verfügung?

Ich habe ewig nicht mehr mit GIMP gearbeitet, aber die Skriptvielfalt ist umwerfend. Dami sollte man einiges machen können. Nur erfordert das Zeit und einen einigermaßen schnellen Rechner.

Ich hatte schon immer Schwächen in Sachen Design, also kritisiere ich lieber den technischen Firlefanz im Hintergrund


----------



## carloz (28. September 2004)

Moin,

mhh man könnte ja auch das bike knips0rn und dann selbst was zu zeichnen ?!
Mal schaun...mal was zum test basteln... *bastel*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## muzipok (28. September 2004)

Hi,

also mit rechts/links verwechslung hatte mein opaque nix zu tun.
Die Einstellung bei Photoshop heißt nun mal opaque und hat einen Standardwert von 100. Wenn man den nun auf 50 runterdreht hat man schon ein durchsichtigeres Bild, das so langsam auszufaden scheint.
Das reduziert dann auch die Ladezeiten.

Gegen feste Auflösungen hab ich auch was.

Gibts denn keinen Designer in unserem Union?


----------



## carloz (28. September 2004)

ein etwas anderes design is am Start...

Ach ehm zur Erklärung:

vor Ort = Arbeitsstätte des Bergbauers
kumpel = hier halt die members
gezähe = Das Werkzeug - hier das bikerl
durchschlag = von einer Abbustätte zur andern = link
bergamt halten = schwatzen = Forum

In Anlehung an die Bermann Sprache veilleicht ? Ich sollte Feierahmd machn  Ganzn Tach am designen und ein mickriges design kommt raus..zum k**** 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (28. September 2004)

Irgendwer hat den Schwalbe falsch montiert? 

Ich schwanke zwischen dem Schmodder (letztes) und dem Design der klaren Linien (erstes). Design 2 und 3 finde ich net so gut.

Hey Carloz träum was schönes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kumpel01 (28. September 2004)

Hi!

Wenn ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben darf. Mir gefällt die "ganz andere" Variante auch am besten. Man sieht halt durch das Bike sofort, um was es geht. Auch das Fading von links nach rechts kommt ziemlich gut, wie ich finde. Grundsätzlich muß ich mal allen, die sich da so reinhängen ein großes Lob aussprechen  

Glück auf,
Kumpel 01


----------



## carloz (28. September 2004)

Mhh,

also ich hab das mal schnell abgezeichnet. Schöner wäre ne 'echte' Zeichnung von nem Fachmann. Oder halt nen CAD Screenshot von einem Rahmen, oder Teil.
Das ich das von real in diese Zeichnung fliessen lassen kann..wenns denn gefällt.
Langsam bräucht ich ma ne grobe Richtung von euch.
Sind ja schon 2 für das letztere. Es is halt irgendwie saumässig schwer, da was hinzubaun, dass den Ansprüchen die BW an sich hat zu genügen.
Man will ja auch was fürs AUge 
Das schwierige kommt ja noch mit der html Umsetzung...
Aber ich find das vielleicht folgende Punkte vorkommen sollten:
- handcrafted
- rahmen
- dirty not to clean

Any ideas ?

Danke für die bisherigen Anregungen  Haut ruhig druff uff den Carloz...der braucht das 

greetZ
CarloZ

P.S.: btw, wenn jemand auch was in Photshop, oder sonstwie mal als Grafik machen möchte kannich das gern auf meiner Seite auch bereitstellen. Will mich ja hier nich als Design Chef hervor spielen !


----------



## wondermike (29. September 2004)

Also, ich habe mir die Sache heute auch mal gründlicher angeschaut und will jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich finde das Design Nummer vier zwar grundsätzlich auch am besten, allerdings gefällt mit das mit der grieseligen Schrift und dem Logo nicht so gut. Ich finde, da könnte man schon den Originalschriftzug, bzw. den Font verwenden. Auch das Logo sollte im Original übernommen werden - sofern Bergwerk damit kein Problem hat, natürlich. 

Die Idee mit dem Bike im Hintergund, das in eine Zeichnung übergeht, finde ich klasse. Da ist der erste Entwurf ja schon recht gelungen, da kann man aber sicher auch noch dran arbeiten. Super wäre natürlich, wenn man wirklich sowas wie eine original CAD-Zeichnung verwenden könnte.

Auch die Sache mit der Karte für die Mitglieder finde ich prima. Vielleicht könnte man das ja ein bisschen interaktiv gestalten, z.B. dass ein Bild des jeweiligen Bikes erscheint, wenn man mit dem Cursor über den Wohnort eines Mitglieds fährt. Nicht so fantastisch finde ich die Bergbau-Fachausdrücke. Die versteht kaum jemand und wir wollen die Analogie auch nicht zu Tode reiten.

Noch eine Frage: soll unter "Forum" ein Verweis aufs IBC stehen oder ein eigenes? Ich wäre für ersteres. Wirklichen Bedarf für ein neues Forum sehe ich nicht. Was aber noch drauf sollte wäre eine Rubrik für Veranstaltungen, sowohl für die geplanten, als auch für die Berichte von den bereits gelaufenen. Vielleicht kriegen wir die Sache ja bis zum Treffen schon mal ans Fliegen.

Wie sieht's denn bis jetzt mit der Organisation aus? Soweit ich das sehe, hat bis jetzt der Fettkloß die Domain registriert und der carloz ist am designen. Gibt es sonst noch Aktivitäten? Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit dem Hosting aus?

Soweit meine ungeordneten Gedanken für heute.


----------



## carloz (30. September 2004)

@wonder,

da haste natürlich wahr. Das mit den Bergmann Fachausdrücken war nur so eine Idee. Verstehen tut die erstmal keiner, dafür stehen sie aber auch wieder oben im Klartext 

Zu dem Bergwerkfont. Der ist zu lang. Des passt ned so gut. Hatte ich schon getestet. Oder ich muss das irgendwie pasend machen. Den BW Font hab ich nich, nur die Schrift als Grafik !
Also das dreckige gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut (selten, dass mir was von mir gefällt) und ich weiß nicht, die das aussehn würd, wenn die Schrift und das Logo jetzt sauber da oben kleben...
Anthony hat mir schon gesagt, dass CAD Grafiken nich so prickelnd sind, aber er hätte was für mich. leider ist seine mailbox voll 

Zum Forum: Das ist natürlich die beste Lösung, wenn wir mit einer Zwischenseite auf dieses hier verweisen würden ! Dann hätten wir nicht das duale Forumsproblem, wie schon angesprochen. Fände ich persönlich die beste ID, denn warum sollte man das Rad neu erfinden ?!

Also die Veranstaltungen sollten natürlich in eine news section - ganz klar !
Die navi jetzt ist ja nur mal so pro forma dadrin. Das is ja nich der Weisheit letzter Schluß 
Ich führe mal die Punkte der Navi auf:

- home
- news
- members 
- forum
- gallery
- contact

Sowas in der Art ? Vorne auf der Seite bestünde dann noch die Möglichkeit sich in einen newsletter einzutragen, der analog mit den news aktualisiert wird und dann halt immer abgesandt wird.

Meinungen ? Weitere Anregungen ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## wondermike (30. September 2004)

Warum nicht Startseite, Neuigkeiten, Mitglieder, Forum, Gallerie, Kontakt? Nicht, dass ich jetzt hier irgend einer Form von Deutschtümelei das Wort reden will, nichts liegt mir ferner, aber schließlich wollen wir ja auch das "Made in Germany" an Bergwerk ein bisschen betonen. 

Was die Schrift angeht, so wäre es natürlich super, wenn wir den Font von Bergwerk bekommen könnten. Ob die das aber als True-Type vorliegen haben, ist noch die zweite Frage. Jedenfalls könnte man das schon irgendwie auch mit dem grieseligen verbinden, da würde ja schon gut zum Bergwerk-Thema passen.

Hm. :kopfkratz: Muss ich nochmal drüber meditieren.


----------



## carloz (30. September 2004)

@wonder: Ja tu das ma  Nur Ideen. Je mehr, desto besser. Das is jetzt ja mal brainstorming. Alles in nen Pott werfen und dann schaumerma 

Ich seh ma zu, ob ich das Bergwerk irgendwie als Blechschild hinbekomm.
Also so ne Art Stahlmarke oder so und dann das dirty design...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (1. Oktober 2004)

ich würde mich auch Wondermike's Idee anschließen: Made in Germany auch für die Website, möglichst alle Worte/Bezeichnungen aus dem Deutschen nehmen, das hat Style!

Vorschlag 4 gefällt mir bis jetzt übrigends am besten, das Hintergrundbild ist echt gut!

Wie wärs mit dem Steuersatzrohrlogo, das könnte man doch auch noch irgendwo unterbringen, oder?

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (1. Oktober 2004)

@chris: Janee also ja  Gute ID ! Das werd ich gleich ma knips0rn...

Btw.: Anthony, deine Mailbox isch voll !!!


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Coffee (2. Oktober 2004)

hier noch ein paar echte "zeche" ideen. vielleicht könnt ihr das ein oder andere gebrauchen. wenn ja sagt bitte bescheit *gg*

angucken 

coffee


----------



## carloz (2. Oktober 2004)

Hey TassKaff 

nice pics ! Mit was knips0rst du denn, wenn ich fragen darf ?
Is ja schliesslich auch mein fastBeruf 


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (2. Oktober 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Hey TassKaff
> 
> nice pics ! Mit was knips0rst du denn, wenn ich fragen darf ?
> Is ja schliesslich auch mein fastBeruf
> ...



alles digidal    mit meiner canon G3    + bissle bearbeitung in PS.


grüße coffee


----------



## carloz (2. Oktober 2004)

@coffee: Sehr schön ! 
Ich auch digital, aber auf Nikon 


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## günther69 (4. Oktober 2004)

@carloz
RESPEKT !! das schaut doch schon ganz Ordendlich aus !

Bin heute aus dem sonnigen Urlaub zurück gekommen, und hab gleich ins Forum gekuckt. War schon einiges los (Moderatoren und so).  

Ich find auch den 4. Vorschlag mit dem 1/2 Bike und der Skizze super. Als Überschrift aber gefällt mir die Schriftart der 1.Version, vielleicht noch ein wenig "verschmutzt bzw verwischt" dargestellt.
Die Navis sollten schon in D sein, find' das passt besser zu uns (Made in Germany, oder wurde von euch wer ausserhab Deutschlands "erzeugt"?)    
Bergwerklogo und die Navibutton im BW-Design (seitliche || ) reicht doch schon fast aus, der Reifenabdruck links ist auch nett.
Werd mich erst mal noch ein bisser'l ausschlafen, mal seh'n ob mir auch noch ein paar Ideen einfallen.


----------



## carloz (5. Oktober 2004)

@günther: Danke 

@all: Neues design online. Meinungen ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## raffic (5. Oktober 2004)

So jetzt sag ich auch mal was dazu. Finde das eingedeutschte Navi ganz gut. Hebt sich aber ezwas zu wenig vom Hintergrund ab. (schlecht leserlich)
Ansonsten finde ich die vorherige Version besser. Die neue ist meiner meinung etwas zu überfüllt und dadurch zu unruhig. Wäre es nicht auch besser wenn das Bike aus dem Bild herausfahren würde als rein? Also einfach spiegeln. Aber ansonsten ist das Layout echt gut.
Das waren nur mal so meine Gedanken als ich mir die Versionen angeschaut habe.

Gruss
rafic


----------



## carloz (5. Oktober 2004)

*entwurf_5 * updated !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## wondermike (5. Oktober 2004)

Also, erstmal vorweg: ganz dickes Lob! Das Design gefällt mir immer besser. Trotzdem noch ein paar Detailanmerkungen:

Der Bergwerk-Schriftzug sieht ja mit dem grieseligen ganz OK aus, aber zumindest das Logo würde ich im Original übernehmen. Die Umrandung mit den kleinen Bikes ist etwas zuviel des guten, dadurch wirkt dias Design überladen. Auf den Navi-Buttons selbst würde ich die Reifenspuren wegmachen das beeinträchtigt die Lesbarkeit.


----------



## carloz (5. Oktober 2004)

hi wondermike,

Reifenspuren sind weg.
Den Dreck hab ich auch als unteresten Layer gemacht, damit ist die Lesbarkeit eigentlich gegeben. Mir fällt auch im Moment nich mehr viel dazu ein...
Ohne die bikes wirkt´s so leer find ich aber gut. Kann man ja noch was überlegen...
Das Logo original wirkt halt nich, da ich es nur in der web auflösung hab und das sieht schrecklich aus. 
Daher warte ich auf Anthonys Grafiksammlung 
Hab mir ja bisher alles selbst gebastelt oder gemopst 

greetZ
CarloZ

P.S.: Öfter mal F5 drücken, denn der IE hat die Eigenschaft nicht immer die page aus dem web sondern lieber aus dem cache zu laden. Kann man aber unter *EXTRAS * > *Internetoptionen * > *Temporäre InternetDateien * > den Radio button auf *bei jedem Zugriff auf die Seite * setzen !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## carloz (5. Oktober 2004)

Logo updated !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (5. Oktober 2004)

@carloz

Häng bitte die URL in Deine Signatur, das macht es mir und vielen anderen einfacher, die Seite aufzurufen.
Danke.


----------



## daif (5. Oktober 2004)

@carloz
auch n Lob von mir
und Eisenfaust hat recht!! Bitte URL in Signatur hängen, wir sind faul, nicht so wie du   DANKE


----------



## MBj (5. Oktober 2004)

sorry, aber jetzt muss ich auch mal was dazu sagen:

warum so langweilig, altmodisch und konservativ: oben links das 0logo, daneben der titel, links das menü, in der mitte den hauptframe.
sorry, aber das design gewinnt keinen preis.

sei mal etwas mutiger und wage mal was neues; was nicht so klassisches.

ich weis, es ist sau schwer, habe selber schon viele seiten designed und programmiert, auch für kunden, ich weis wirklich wie schwer das ist. 

viel glück, du bist schon auf dem richtigen weg


----------



## daif (5. Oktober 2004)

@MBj
hmmm
also ich weiss nicht
für mich verkörpert Bergwerk doch schon was Traditionelles, allein der Name suggeriert das doch schon oder??

Da finde ich ne schlichte, was ja nicht heissen muss langweilige oder unelegante!, Seite besser als ne verspielte Popart Seite

aber das sind ja auch die ersten Entwürfe vom Carloz...
er würde sich sicher über n paar Anregungen von dir freuen...

@Carloz
bei dem aktuellesten gefaällt mir gut, dass du die kleinen bikes aussen am Rahmen hast und nicht Innnen!! Da waren sie nämlich zu viel des guten
das Logo gefällt mir auch gut
jetzt noch das Pfadi als "Halbkonstruktionszeichnung" wie das andre und dann ist es schon sehr geil!!!


----------



## Endurance (5. Oktober 2004)

Also ich finde jetzt design 5 mittig mit Hintergrund aus 4 am besten (wenn man das Rad richtig herum darstellt). 

Was mir absolut nicht gefällt ist die starre Auflösung; wozu habe ich denn einen großen Bildschirm wenn dann wieder nur 600x400 oder 800x600 genutzt werden.   

Aber auf jeden Fall nochmals eine dickes Lob an Carloz der sich híer richtig reinhängt!


----------



## carloz (5. Oktober 2004)

danke Loide,

öhm...ich fang denn ma vorne an:

@MBj: Danke für deine Kritik. Ich wollte es eben so klassich machen (wie daif ja sagte) und nich sowas hypercleanes. Ich denke es soll doch auf den Inhalt ankommen (außerdem kann ich sonst nix  ).
Aber du hast ja die Möglichkeit auch was zusammenzukloppen und online zustellen (wenn du magst auch bei mich aufn space). Dann sieht jeder direkt den Unterschied.

@daif: wie gesagt: I´m waiting for mail from Anthony 

@Endurance: Falls du es gemerkt hast das Bild ist ein *.gif 
Also das mittig wollte ich jetzt nurmal verdeutlichen und habs eben inne table reingeschustert die mittig inner annern table seitzt die feste Maße hat. 
Mir als amateur webmaster ist es trotzdem immernoch lieber ne kleinere Auflösung zufahrne, obwohl ich mit 2 LCD´s einmal 1280*1024 und einmal 1600*1200 fahre. Aber es ist ja kein Problem 2 oder 3 Auflösungen anzubieten, bzw. auszulesen per JS.

Aber das soll ja jetzt nicht Thema sein. Thema ist vielmehr: Findet ein design, dass würdig ist bergwerk und unsere Interessen zu vertreten 

@Eisenfaust: Ich hab eigentlich wichtigeres zu tun, als meine SIG zu ändern nur weil du deine Favoriten, bzw. Schnellauswahlleiste nicht pflegst. 

Hier der link nochmal: http://www.bildertown.de/bw/

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (6. Oktober 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde mich auch Wondermike's Idee anschließen: Made in Germany auch für die Website, möglichst alle Worte/Bezeichnungen aus dem Deutschen nehmen, das hat Style!
> 
> Vorschlag 4 gefällt mir bis jetzt übrigends am besten, das Hintergrundbild ist echt gut!
> 
> ...



Weißt Du, was das Wort 'Paradoxon' bedeutet?


----------



## Eisenfaust (6. Oktober 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> danke Loide,
> 
> öhm...ich fang denn ma vorne an:
> 
> ...




Kann ja sooooo wichtig nun auch nicht sein, daß Du die kostbare Arbeitszeit Deines Brötchengebers für den Inhalt des Links (vielen Dank im Namen all derer, die ihre Merker und Schnellauswahl nicht pflegen ... ich habe Wichtigeres zu tun und denke, daß es Aufgabe des Designers/Konstrukteurs ist, sich über die Ergonomie Gedanken zu machen ...   ) aufwendest.


----------



## chris84 (6. Oktober 2004)

@Eisenfaust: natürlich weiß ich was 'paradoxon' bedeutet, aber was willst du mir damit sagen? Ich kann in meiner Aussage keinen Scheinwiderspruch erkennen...
Oder liest du zwischen den Zeilen?   

MFG
Chris


----------



## daif (6. Oktober 2004)

@chris
ich denke er bezieht sich auf deine "amerikanisierte" Ausdrucksweise
z.b. "Made in Germany auch für die Website" ....."das hat Style"

schlimm schlimm!! du solltest dich schämen Chris   
der Eisenfaust war wohl etwas kleinlich...


----------



## wondermike (6. Oktober 2004)

Unsere eiserne Faust denkt halt binär. Da ist für Zwischentöne wenig Platz.   

Wir - also die anderen neun Sorten von Menschen - können eher damit umgehen, dass jemand dafür ist, deutsche Ausdrücke auf der Website zu verwenden und in seinem eigenen Post trotzdem viele Anglizismen verwendet. Das Leben ist halt kompliziert.


----------



## daif (6. Oktober 2004)

"die anderen neun Sorten von Menschen"  .....net schlecht


----------



## carloz (6. Oktober 2004)

@Eisenfaust: Es ist meine Freizeit nur zur Info. 
Außerdem is das hier mein job.
Solang ich noch ein klein wenig Zeit übrig hab sollten wir das doch nutzen, oder was meinst du ?
Ich erwarte nicht wirklich konstruktive Kritik von dir, aber es wär doch echt mal was Neues 

@all: Noch Ideen ?! Wie sieht´s mit mit-designern aus ? Da hatte sich doch mal jemand angeboten von wegen webdesign...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (6. Oktober 2004)

@ carloz - je mehr du entwirfst desto mehr leute wirds geben die was zu "mosern" haben . ich finde das doch alles schon ganz ok . ich würde vorschlagen das du dir einen zeitpunkt wählst und dann is sabbath - schluß mit lustig . dann wirds so gemacht wie es den meisten gefällt . 
man kann doch evtl. auch später noch was ändern - oder net ?


----------



## carloz (6. Oktober 2004)

@Fettkloß: Mhh ja hast recht. Ich verfriemel jetzt mal das letzte design einfach in ne htm seite. Für die php umsetzung, von wegen newsletter auf der ersten seite benötige ich dann aber den webspace, da ich nur ne web Visitenkarte habe 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Lumix (6. Oktober 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @Fettkloß: Mhh ja hast recht. Ich verfriemel jetzt mal das letzte design einfach in ne htm seite. Für die php umsetzung, von wegen newsletter auf der ersten seite benötige ich dann aber den webspace, da ich nur ne web Visitenkarte habe
> 
> greetZ
> CarloZ



Hallo,

ich gebe Fettkloß recht.

Man möchte es allen recht machen, vergiss es; kann ich aus meinem täglichen Leben im Reich der EDV sagen. Machen und gut ist............

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (6. Oktober 2004)

@ carloz - bedeutet das das ich die visitenkarte A umwandel muß . bleibts bei bergwerk-union ?


----------



## carloz (6. Oktober 2004)

@Fettkloß: Ich nehm an du bist bei strato ? 
Dann wäre ein Webpaket mit PHP halt das richtige. 
Ich denke ein Guestbook schenken wir uns einfach ?!
Dann wäre das einzige dynamische der Newsletter.
Alles andere kann man ja dann, wenn man mag noch einfriemeln.
Als Forum würde ich dann auf das hier verweisen, denn 2 Stück benötigt ja bestimmt keiner, wenn das für die Foren Betreiber so okay ist ?!

Bitte mal um Infos diesbezüglich.

@Anthony: Hab dir ne Mail geschickt, weiß nich, ob sie ankam !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## raffic (6. Oktober 2004)

Finde das hört sich alles ziemlich gut an. 
Leider bin ich auch kein designer find aber das es schon gut aussieht. Ich glaube bei sovielen Leuten kann man es auch nicht allen recht machen. Was ich anbieten kann sind vielleicht ein paar Bildmontagen das ist halt mein Job. Woran es mir nur fehlt sind gute Bikebilder wenn jemand welche hat kann er mir die gerne zumailen dann kann ich mal was daraus bauen.

raffic


----------



## Eisenfaust (6. Oktober 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @Eisenfaust: Es ist meine Freizeit nur zur Info.
> Außerdem is das hier mein job.
> Solang ich noch ein klein wenig Zeit übrig hab sollten wir das doch nutzen, oder was meinst du ?
> Ich erwarte nicht wirklich konstruktive Kritik von dir, aber es wär doch echt mal was Neues
> ...



... immerhin verwendest Du einen Vorschlag meinerseits, nur mal so zur Information. Und ich denke, das war fundamental konstruktiv ... qed.


----------



## carloz (7. Oktober 2004)

@Eisenfaust: Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr aufgeschlossen und tolerant gegenüber meinen BW-Kollegen 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## günther69 (7. Oktober 2004)

Als Forum würde ich dann auf das hier verweisen, denn 2 Stück benötigt ja bestimmt keiner

  Ein Forum reicht !!

Die HP wird so, wie du sie machs't . Punkt. Aus. EnDe.
(Änderungen/Ergänzungen sind zu späteren Zeitpunkten ja noch möglich)

Und vergesst das Impressum nicht.


----------



## Endurance (7. Oktober 2004)

> Aber das soll ja jetzt nicht Thema sein. Thema ist vielmehr: Findet ein design, dass würdig ist bergwerk und unsere Interessen zu vertreten



Hmm, an Kleinigkeiten kann man ja auch später noch rumdoktoren. Ich wäre dafür jetzt das ganze inhaltlich aufzubauen.

* Eine Seite mit Neuigkeiten (Bergwerktreffen etc. z.B. Ende Oktober und das Frühjahrstreffen)
* Beschreibung was denn die Union ist (Startseite??) hat sich hier schon mal jemand geanken um einen Text gemacht?
* Impressum muß sein
* Link auf dieses Forum? Oder evtl. doch ein eigenes mit nur Unionsthemen, da evtl. nicht alles hier ins Herstellerforum passt. Man kanns ja mal anbieten und bei Nichtbenutzung notfalls wieder entfernen.
* Unter Links könnte man ja alle HPs von Bergwerklern aufnehmen (natürlich auch link auf Bergwerk selbst). Würde ich ein wenig nach Kategorien sortieren.

Sammeln von Links kann ich übernehmen (muß ja nicht alles an CarloZ hängen bleiben) also her mit Euren Wunschlinks...


----------



## Lumix (7. Oktober 2004)

@all

..ich hatte mal über SUBDOMAINS geschrieben!!! Fände ich Klasse!! Da kann sich jeder selber verwirklichen (  mal sehen, was Einsenfaust so am Start hat  ) .

würde dann so aussehen...

http://lumix.bergwerk-union.de

...Peter


----------



## Eisenfaust (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich kümmere mich lieber um die "Backends" als daß ich mir Sackratten wegen irgendwelcher 'Designfragen' hole ;-))

Aber Dank Dir, Lumix, daß Du an mich gedacht hast ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. Oktober 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> ..ich hatte mal über SUBDOMAINS geschrieben!!! Fände ich Klasse!! Da kann sich jeder selber verwirklichen (  mal sehen, was Einsenfaust so am Start hat  ) .
> 
> ...



würde ich auch gut finden. Individuell, jeder mit eigenen Ideen. Nicht schlecht. Mein Favorit !


----------



## Fettkloß (15. Oktober 2004)

@ carloz - wartest du auf mich ??? ich meine darauf das ich die visitenkarte umwandele und dir dann bescheid gebe ??????? hab halt wenig zeit zur zeit


----------



## carloz (15. Oktober 2004)

@Fettkloß: Nee das hat Zeit. Ich hab zur Zeit auch viel um die Ohren. War nicht vorherzusehen. Aber bald wenn die Tage früher dunkel werden (und ich mit meinem Lupinchen im Wald rumdüsen könnt ) Dann nehm ich mir mal etwas Zeit und mach mal ne htm Umsetzung und sowas...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (16. Oktober 2004)

@CarloZ:
Du fährst mit einem Lupinchen? Taucht die wirklich soviel wie immer beschrieben wird. Ich fahre zur seit so ne olle Sigma mit 20W aber das ist bei Singletrails alles andere als ausreichend.

Wenn die Lupine nicht so teuer wäre - ach ja welches Modell?


----------



## carloz (17. Oktober 2004)

@Endurance: Japp ! Hab ich 'gynstitsch' *hüstel* bei ebay ergattert. Neu hätt ich mir die ned gekauft   
Es ist die Nightmare Pro. Also ich bin total begeistert. Okay ich hatte jetzt keine Sigma, oder ähnl. zum Vergleich, abner der Winkel is groß, man sieht auch Äste in Kopfhöhe rechtzeitig  Und von der Weite her kann ich auch nich meckern. Also für meine pippitrails langtZ 
Vielleicht muss es für die hardcorer was größeres sein ?! Weiß ich nich. 
Aber bei ebay is grad eine drin...kannst ja mal guggen:

guggstu hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77592&item=7106600388&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

und hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36112&item=5130016167&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Aber ich denke unter 250  gehtZ nich grad ! Ich hatte grad ein finanzielles Hoch und da ging es grad so  Ansonsten shmice ich au ned so mittem Geld umher...das Bergwerk hat schliesslich ein schwarzes Loch in meiner Finanzplanung hinterlassen *lach*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------

